# Real state or house in Canada



## arash010 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have heard that Very Beautiful Foreclosure home for sale in Toronto city Price starting from $1000 Beautiful location 3 bed room 2 bath room Well furnished house


----------



## Toro (Dec 12, 2011)

Bullshit.


----------



## editec (Dec 12, 2011)

A thousand bucks?

For a beautiful house in the most expensive city in Canada?

Toro is_ spot on._


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2011)

if you cant spell real estate then you should not be engaged in selling it


----------

